# cameo silhouette & hotflex vinyl tips



## ruseldee (Mar 14, 2012)

Quick tip about cameo silhouette & hotflex vinyl. I recently purchased the silhouette package B from mdp. As I'm new to the bigger process I was stuck on the hotflex vinyl that came with the kit. When I say stuck I mean the software that comes with the silhouette has every cut setting but the one I needed, for the hotflex. So, after much playing around and reading everything I can on the subject this setting might help any newbie's like me. If you are using hotflex the cutter settings are : 

Media : silhouette Heat Transfer
Speed : 8
Thickness : 26

Now you hardened professionals may have a different option but I felt I should post this in case other newbies had the same problem as me with which one to choose.

Also, when heating under the pres : 190 for 30 seconds.

I know some people have said 170 for 20 seconds but I got the best result from this, without any vinyl pulling off etc.

I'm experimenting more and more with new material and will be happy to post the results if I'm being of help.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know your vinyl, but I use Stahls and press at 325F for 15 seconds


----------



## hi-de-hi (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi
I've had my Cameo for a couple of weeks so I'm also a newbie to heat transfer! I too have been experimenting with MDP's hotflex and the settings I've found that work well are:
Speed: 8
Thickness: 9
Blade: 2

I don't have a press yet, which one do you use?


----------



## mukka01 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow ruseldee that's a long press and heat for hotflex, as Charles said what vinyl are you using? I am using a geo knight dk20 and using hotflex from MDP, my cameo setting is on user defined and cutting blade on 1, and thickness 12, works a treat A1. Press at 160* for 15-17 seconds. I also use the cutting mat. Transfer paper possibly 25-30 seconds not vinyl surely or am i missing something? All the best to all. Gary.


----------

